# many threads, same information



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

There seems to be a real problem with re-hashing the same information over and over again. The threads regarding Nexflix really show up the problem. Three different threads going over the exact same information. It would be much better if we could just search for the topic and then continue the thread. I tried to search for "Netflix" and got at least a dozen returns. 

IMHO it would make things a lot easier and faster if people would just use the search and add to a thread rather than start a new one. AND, if we do find someone who has started a new thread when there is an old one there we need to refer them to the old thread rather than answer them on a new one. Let's help clean up this site and make it easier for all to find the information that they want.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree but it seems people want others to do the reseach for them. So many questions could be answered in a 5 minute search but people will not take the time to do that. I guess that is one reason forums are so popular, answers to the same questions, over and over again.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been in many forums trust me they are all like that if they are popular. Newbies don't all ways take the time to research and just jump in with a question, it all goes back to McDonalds when they invented the instant hambuger, I remember it well, before that life in the USA was slow and uncomplicated back in 64 it was...... ; - )


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

tdemex said:


> I've been in many forums trust me they are all like that if they are popular. Newbies don't all ways take the time to research and just jump in with a question, it all goes back to McDonalds when they invented the instant hambuger, I remember it well, before that life in the USA was slow and uncomplicated back in 64 it was...... ; - )


I'm not sure what part of the US you were in but in 1964 the Vet War was on. The Beatles were the #1 on the charts, 3 civil rights workers were murdered in Mississippi, the Civil Rights Act was signed and riots began in Harlem, ETC. This is what you call slow and uncomplicated????

I really do understand that some people need to ask questions, that really what this site is for--along with sharing thoughts and information. My concern is that prior to asking a question it would be great if the did a little search of the site. They might just find more important questions that they needed to ask. It is a well know fact that the answer to one question often leads to other questions.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

pappabee said:


> I'm not sure what part of the US you were in but in 1964 the Vet War was on. The Beatles were the #1 on the charts, 3 civil rights workers were murdered in Mississippi, the Civil Rights Act was signed and riots began in Harlem, ETC. This is what you call slow and uncomplicated????
> 
> I really do understand that some people need to ask questions, that really what this site is for--along with sharing thoughts and information. My concern is that prior to asking a question it would be great if the did a little search of the site. They might just find more important questions that they needed to ask. It is a well know fact that the answer to one question often leads to other questions.


I was making a point about the hurry up generation, I know about the news events of that era...Guess you missed the point? Let's try it again. In my town before they brought in a McDonalds we used to have to go to the local cafe and get hamburgers. We'd sit and wait while they were cooked. And actually have a conversation. Then Mcdonalds came along and everyone was in a hurry, they call it instant gratification, it's like people going to a forum and going thru a search to see if their topic has been brought up before or not. But now everyone is in a hurry so they don't take the time to go thru all that hassle, they just post their question, it's like a me, me, me, thing. Faster and easier.... Now do you see what I meant? Great.... So in reality, that ain't gonna happen...:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Patience was standing in an observation tower, watching for German airplanes during WWII. I accompanied my parents, when they did that, and still remember the identification cards for the German planes' profiles.
Yup, I'm old as dirt.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Patience was standing in an observation tower, watching for German airplanes during WWII. I accompanied my parents, when they did that, and still remember the identification cards for the German planes' profiles.
> Yup, I'm old as dirt.


Older than me! But as long as your still loving life...you know the rest....


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Patience was standing in an observation tower, watching for German airplanes during WWII. I accompanied my parents, when they did that, and still remember the identification cards for the German planes' profiles.
> Yup, I'm old as dirt.


Nope, I have been told that I was around when dirt was invented. When I turned 55 one of my dearest friends told me that I was no longer a dirty old man but an ancient pervert.:clap2::clap2:


----------

